# Illinois Hay Market Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hay Market Report as of Apr 2, 2009

All hay prices quoted dollars per ton FOB the farm, small square bales unless
otherwise noted. Straw quoted in dollars per bale and by the ton. This report
was based on the sale of 2475 tons.

The demand for Illinois hay was light to moderate, as sales activity was
slow to moderate. Prices were 10 to 20 dollars lower for good quality
hay in large squares, with most of the lower quality hay steady. Many
producers are looking forward to the 2009 hay season, with the start of
baling season almost one month away. According to the USDA's Prospective
Planting report, US hay acres were estimated at 60.29 million acres,
compared to 60.06 million for 2008. Illinois acres were down 3% from
last year at 600,000 acres, compared to 620,000 in 2008. Demand for straw
was moderate to good, with most of the interest coming from the livestock
industry as well as building and landscaping.

Northern: Northern Illinois hay trading was slow to moderate with prices
10 to 20 dollars lower on good quality hay in large squares, with the
lower quality hay mostly steady. Demand was light to moderate with
moderate to heavy offerings. Straw prices were steady, with moderate
demand and moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa 160-200, 165-190 in big
squares; Good Alfalfa 160-180, 165-175 in big squares, 100-120 in big
rounds; Fair Alfalfa 100-120, 120-140 in big squares, 80-100 in big
rounds; Utility Alfalfa 40-60, 60-80 in big squares. Premium Mix 160-200,
165-180 in big squares; Good Mix 140-160, 140-150 in big squares, 80-100
in big rounds; Fair Mix 100-120, 100-110 in big squares, 60-80 in big
rounds; Utility 40-60, 60-80 in big squares, 40-60 in big rounds. Premium
Grass 160; 130-140 in big squares; Good Grass 120-140, 120 in big squares
and 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Grass 80-100, 100 in big squares, 60-80 in
big rounds; Utility 40-80, 60-80 for big squares and 50 in big rounds.
Straw prices were 2.00-2.50 per bale in small squares, 100-120 per ton in
small squares, with large squares 90-120 and large rounds at 55.

Central: Central Illinois hay sales were light to moderate with prices 10
to 20 dollars lower on good quality hay in large squares, with the lower
quality hay mostly steady. Demand was light to moderate with moderate to
heavy offerings. Straw prices were steady, with moderate demand and
moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa 180-210, 165-185 in big squares, 130
in big rounds; Good Alfalfa 160-180, 160-170 in big squares, 120 in big
rounds; Fair Alfalfa 100-120, 50-80 in big rounds, 100-120 in big
squares; Utility Alfalfa 40-60, 60-80 in big squares, and 50 in big
rounds. Premium Mix 180-200, 160 in big squares; Good Mix 160-180,
140-160 in big squares, 100 in big rounds; Fair Mix 80-100, 100-120 in
big squares, 60-80 in big rounds; Utility Mix 40-60, 40-60 in big rounds.
Premium Grass 120-160, 140 in big squares, 100 in big rounds; Good Grass
120-140, 120-140 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Grass 80,
80-100 in big squares and 60 in big rounds; Utility 40-60, 60 in big
squares, 50 in big rounds. Straw was steady to firm with moderate to good
demand. Prices were 2.00-2.50 per bale, 90-120 per ton in small squares
and 70-90 in big squares and 45-65 in big rounds.
Southern: Southern Illinois producers reported hay trading was slow to
moderate with light to moderate demand. Prices were 10 dollars lower on
good quality hay in large squares, while the lower qualities traded
mostly steady. Supplies were moderate to heavy. Straw prices were steady,
with moderate demand and light to moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa was
180-200, 185 in big squares; Good Alfalfa 160-180, 160-165 in big
squares, 90-120 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 100-120, 120 big squares,
80-100 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 40-60, 80 in big squares and 40-60
in big rounds. Premium Mix 180-200, 160-180 big squares; Good Mix 160,
120-160 in big squares, 100 in big rounds; Fair Mix 100-120, 90-110 in
big squares; Utility Mix 40-60, 30-50 in big rounds. Premium Grass 160,
120-160 in big squares; Good Grass 120-140, 120 in big squares, 80 in big
rounds; Fair Grass 60-80, 50-60 in big rounds, 80 in big squares; Utility
Grass 40-60, 30-50 in big rounds. Straw was 2.00-2.50 per bale; 60-95 per
ton in big squares, with 100-120 in small squares.


----------

